# "lumpy" or "puffy" spots in ceiling.



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

I did a drywall install on the ceiling about a week ago , it looked good but i just got a call back saying it was some areas that are liked puffed out or lumps in the ceiling. Where did I go wrong ?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

HandyDrywall said:


> I did a drywall install on the ceiling about a week ago , it looked good but i just got a call back saying it was some areas that are liked puffed out or lumps in the ceiling. Where did I go wrong ?


 Blisters???bad board???Lightboxes?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

wheres catzar when we need her?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HandyDrywall said:


> I did a drywall install on the ceiling about a week ago , it looked good but i just got a call back saying it was some areas that are liked puffed out or lumps in the ceiling. Where did I go wrong ?


A break on the back of board, maybe? Insulators ?? blown insulation 
after the ceilings were hung ??? Hatchet marks from setting top nails on top sheets?? what brand of rock?


----------



## kj6887 (Mar 28, 2011)

A pic would really help narrow down the options. Could be anything.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You probably shouldn't have run screws through those water pipes


----------



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

I used 1/2" ultra light boards , Its no boxes covered . I think it was a problem in the finish . Sanding maybe .......


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you do the screws by hand with to much mud, then sanded and you thought it was flat, but when painted it now looks like lumpy or puffy spots :yes:


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like you humped your joints.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sounds like loose paper ..puffy?? lumpy?/ ruff tex.


----------



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

*humped joints*

This def sounds like the problem . I did a ceiling job about six months ago and the same thing happened . How do I fix it , and what am I doing wrong that it happens sometimes ?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I also had a few lumpy seams when I first used the light weight rock. For me it was a sanding issue. The lightweight stuff doesnt hold screws as well as regular rock. Make sure the sheeets arent moving first. Get a 4ft level to gauge how bad they are . Then get out you biggest knife and double up the seams. Make sure to not build up middle any more and dont be afraid to leave a slight ripple on feathered edges. Sand flat with 500w light. From now on with the light weight stuff I will be using an idiot stick for my ceiling joints instead of my 360. The 360 seams to not work for for the LW.


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

You might need to wipe your tape a little tighter to begin with. You don't want to start out with a bump and you can if you leave to much mud while laying your tape. Taping is just an ILLUSION nothing is really as it appears.


----------



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

I got the call back after it was painted . So sand through the paint , widen the seam , and sand ? and paint ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Not a good idea to try and sand through the paint, Thats tough to do and when you do break though to the mud you will eat out the mud and leave paint ridges, You need to plaster wide or a full skim and start again.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you say "puffy".That's a blister without a doubt(no mud behind tape).
You tried to sand it flat & as soon as "wet" paint hit it,it "blistered" & feels puffy,meaning air is behind your tape.
You must cut all the "puffy" spots out & learn how to tape.:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> Did you say "puffy".That's a blister without a doubt(no mud behind tape).
> You tried to sand it flat & as soon as "wet" paint hit it,it "blistered" & feels puffy,meaning air is behind your tape.
> You must cut all the "puffy" spots out & learn how to tape.:yes:


 Wow learn how to tape...Thats a bold statement...Anybody can get a air bubble....Well except you i guess...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Did you say "puffy".That's a blister without a doubt(no mud behind tape).
> You tried to sand it flat & as soon as "wet" paint hit it,it "blistered" & feels puffy,meaning air is behind your tape.
> You must cut all the "puffy" spots out & learn how to tape.:yes:


It could be a number of things. until we ALL look at it... 
who's to say?


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Wow learn how to tape...Thats a bold statement...Anybody can get a air bubble....Well except you i guess...


If you can't spot a blister before paint,Yes you need more practice.That's my opinion


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

IF you see any loose paper.. remove it.. I think that's a quote from Smisner's
old man..


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> IF you see any loose paper.. remove it.. I think that's a quote from Smisner's
> old man..


Damn skippy it is..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HandyDrywall said:


> I did a drywall install on the ceiling about a week ago , it looked good but i just got a call back saying it was some areas that are liked puffed out or lumps in the ceiling. Where did I go wrong ?


the wallboard was wet. Dried out ,,shrunk,, and now It's your fault.:blink:


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

maybe he should have used mesh :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> the wallboard was wet. Dried out ,,shrunk,, and now It's your fault.:blink:


Welcome to the drywall trade


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> welcome to the drywall trade


yep!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ding said:


> maybe he should have used mesh :whistling2:


BULL SH1t,,, same situation !!!!! :yes:take your mesh and ........


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> BULL SH1t,,, same situation !!!!! :yes:take your mesh and ........


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

Handy, 
Lumpy or puffy is how a homeowner or GC would most likely describe humped joints or butts. I am sure you would know if these were blisters. If you have any doubts stick a straight edge on these lumps if it is rocking than they are humped. Since it is already painted fill each side of the tape (that is your lump) stay off the tape itself, as not to hump it anymore. Check it after each coat with straight edge. Once they are flat, skim the entire ceiling twice or whatever it takes and do your thing. 
To keep it from happening in the future, if you are using boxes dial up a higher number on either 1st, 2nd or both coats, Check with a straight knife as you are boxing when the mud is still wet, you will be able to tell if you are putting on to much mud. If you are coating by hand wipe it tighter, it is easier to put more on than to take it off. And remember the straight edge or darby is our friend!


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

moore said:


> BULL SH1t,,, same situation !!!!! :yes:take your mesh and ........


hehehehehe


----------



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnnyMudd said:


> Handy,
> Lumpy or puffy is how a homeowner or GC would most likely describe humped joints or butts. I am sure you would know if these were blisters. If you have any doubts stick a straight edge on these lumps if it is rocking than they are humped. Since it is already painted fill each side of the tape (that is your lump) stay off the tape itself, as not to hump it anymore. Check it after each coat with straight edge. Once they are flat, skim the entire ceiling twice or whatever it takes and do your thing.
> To keep it from happening in the future, if you are using boxes dial up a higher number on either 1st, 2nd or both coats, Check with a straight knife as you are boxing when the mud is still wet, you will be able to tell if you are putting on to much mud. If you are coating by hand wipe it tighter, it is easier to put more on than to take it off. And remember the straight edge or darby is our friend!



Great advise . I appreciate you taking the time to not only help determine the problem , but provide a solution as well . Thank you .


----------



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> Did you say "puffy".That's a blister without a doubt(no mud behind tape).
> You tried to sand it flat & as soon as "wet" paint hit it,it "blistered" & feels puffy,meaning air is behind your tape.
> You must cut all the "puffy" spots out & learn how to tape.:yes:


I didn't paint it . But thank you for the insight on "blistering" , I will make sure I pre-fill my gaps and wipe tight .


----------

